# catfishing ohio river by tanners creek



## puredrag (May 4, 2010)

im from new catsle IN im wanting to come there and catfish but i went there about 2 weeks ago and didnt get a bite. im wondering with all the rain and temps are they spawning yet down there ? or is now the time to come any one know ?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Right now the river is blown out due to all the rain, the bite has been hot then cold, typical spring pattern, but the weather has been creating some weird fish biting patterns for us, about Saturday it may be back down to a fishable level, plenty of us fish this pool, it is an awesome pool for Flatheads and Blues the Channel Cats are huge in this pool, the Blues are just now goin to spawn so that bite may slow down some, hate to see the high water cause that is going to hurt the spawn but not much we can do about it, Flatheads should spawn about late June early July.

Most of us work the channel lane and ledges and barges which are numerous in this pool, using both live and cutbaits, we also drift fish it when the current is low 

Bait has been good to get using Shad and Skipjacks

Doc


----------



## puredrag (May 4, 2010)

thanks alot i geuss ill get some live bait and try to catch some flat heads. when do u think the blue cats will be back on the bite?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

They don't all go the same time it's like in stages, Blues don't spawn till about the 10-15 pound range so any under that will still bite, spawn will last from three weeks to well over a month, but generally I look at three weeks time, started seeing signs of it last weekend down in Henderson Kentucky saw more this past weekend in Eureka, Ohio so it looks like it has started, Blues are the first species to start, then the channels then the Flatheads....................Doc


----------

